

PyCon US 2013: Announcing "The Young Coder: Let's Learn Python" - japhyr
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/07/pycon-us-2013-announcing-young-coder.html

======
japhyr
I was already planning to bring some high school students to Pycon this year.
This makes the trip even more appealing to students, especially female
students. we are traveling from Alaska, so the free tuition lets us focus on
the travel costs.

Some students will already know most of what is described in the tutorial.
This makes it possible to bring a mix of knowledgeable students, and students
who are new to programming but interested and motivated.

